# Speaker choices...



## sflamedic (Jun 1, 2007)

I am interested in the svs sbs-01 complete 5.1 set. I have been looking around and have run into the athena set and the onix x series set. How do they compare to each other? The athena's come with a one woofer floor speaker, is that just and oversized bookshelf or is there actually an advantage to them? Also what about the sub, i know the svs is kind here but how does the ps6000 athena compare to it and what about the x sub. Or how do the x and ps compare to each other? 

Or are there any othere systems that are better in that price range?

Thanks for the help.:nerd:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have heard the SBS-01 setup and it is one fine system... even with the older ISD sub... it has the newer NSD now. There are several reviews in the SVSound forum and our very own Wayne Pflughaupt did an excellent SBS-01 review as well. 

I know we have some guys who own or have owned the Athena and Onix systems, but not sure it they owned the SVS system for a comparison. I think they were very happy with the speakers, but also not sure if they owned the respective subs. Personally, I just don't think those subs will hold up to the PB10-NSD.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hey Vinny,

Like Sonnie said, it’s going to be pretty hard to beat the SBS/SCS system for bang for the buck. 

Of your other two considerations, Athena or Onix, Onix is probably the better choice for the money. Haven’t heard either myself - that’s mainly based on the fact that Athena is a retail outlet brand, while Onix is internet direct. Mark your internet direct speaker up 30-40% to get an idea of what it would sell for in a store like Best Buy. That’s what store-bought brands are up against when competing with a direct company that is able to cut out the middleman. So even if they’re the same price, the Onix would technically be a more expensive speaker, putting the store-bought speaker at a disadvantage.

Given similar prices for an Onix speaker vs, an SVS, they should both be on par, sound quality-wise. It’s impossible for you to know which you prefer without personally auditioning both. Most internet direct companies give you a free trial, so it wouldn’t be hard to order say, a stereo pair of each, then return the “loser,” and then order the rest of the set for the “winner.” You’d only be out maybe a little shipping for the return, but to me it’s a worthwhile expenditure simply for the advantage of auditioning in your own home with your own gear, and at your own leisure. You just don’t get that in a store.

As far as the subs, no contest – the SVS will trounce the little x-sub, because it only has an 8-inch woofer. That’s just too small for home theater. The Athena 6000 should blow away the x-sub, as it has a 12” driver and I imagine is more expensive than the x-sub. However, I’d be shocked if the Athena could give even the cheapest SVS sub a run for the money.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

sflamedic said:


> I am interested in the svs sbs-01 complete 5.1 set. I have been looking around and have run into the athena set and the onix x series set. How do they compare to each other? The athena's come with a one woofer floor speaker, is that just and oversized bookshelf or is there actually an advantage to them? Also what about the sub, i know the svs is kind here but how does the ps6000 athena compare to it and what about the x sub. Or how do the x and ps compare to each other?
> 
> Or are there any othere systems that are better in that price range?
> 
> Thanks for the help.:nerd:


The SVS system is really an excellent Home Theater system. And under $1000 bucks one of the best systems out there. The subwoofer is a outstanding value IMO. 

IMO I don't think the Athena compare to the AV123 X-series speakers. Build quality for one goes to AV123. Finish quality goes to AV123. And IMO sound quality also. The Athena's that I auditioned where the AS-F1 Floorstanding speakers. Compared to the AV123 X-mtm's. I would expect that the bookshelf speakers would be the same.


----------

